# C'dale Premium vs Easton EC90 SL fork



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

I have the choice of either the C'dale Premium or Easton EC90 SL fork on my new team bike. I think the Easton will be at least 25g lighter but I'm not sure which is stiffer or provides better handling. I'm currently on a CAAD9 w/the Premium fork and can't really say anything bad about the Premium but have no experience w/the Easton. 

Starnut or others...have you ridden a CAAD9 w/both? Has anybody else upgraded their Ultra to the Easton? I'm curious of Easton really made a batch of forks, exclusively for C'dale, w/the exact same rake and axle to crown measurements as the Ultra/Premium, or if the Easton for does in fact have a 43mm rake (as opposed to 45mm)...and if the a2c measurement is also different.

Any insights, feedback much appreciated. Bottom line - which would you choose, given the option, and why?

Thanks,


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't think Easton makes the 43mm rake.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

zamboni said:


> I don't think Easton makes the 43mm rake.


According to this they do:
http://www.eastonbike.com/PRODUCTS/FORKS/09/fork_ec90_SL_'09.html

Unless you're implying they specifically make 45mm rake EC90SL's for C'dale?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Jeff,

My bad I meant Easton offer the 45mm rake.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

*Dug a little deeper*

Did a little more research:

- The stock C'dale Ultra & Premium forks supposedly have a 45mm rake and a 362mm axle to crown (a2c) measurement. I say 'supposedly' b/c the Ultra fork that came w/my bike actually had a sticker on the steerer tube that said '43mm'. I actually replaced it w/a Premium fork that my LBS had in stock last summer anyway.
- Easton's EC90SL, which is shipping w/some team order BB30 bikes has 43mm rake and a 365mm a2c measurement.

Thoughts on how this may (or may not) effect handling?

Thanks,


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

*In theory it would be quicker steering / less stable*



jtferraro said:


> Thoughts on how this may (or may not) effect handling?
> 
> Thanks,


Having installed and ridden both...

the difference between 43 & 45 on a CAAD...

= <b>small</b>. 

Most people would not be able to tell the difference. 

http://www.velonews.com/article/9314


http://velonews.com/article/7322


In theory a C-dale 45 would be it would be quicker steering / less stable with a larger turning radius over an Easton 43. The difference is negligible.

Less Rake = more stable. Which is why some TT bikes have forks w/ 40 mm rake.




.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks. I haven't read everything contained w/i the links you provided yet, but I didn't see anything regarding changes to the 'axle to crown' measurements.


----------

